# Make your own George Bush Speech



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.lemonbovril.co.uk/bushspeech/


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I hate to say it, but that's funny. :lol:


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

A hoot!


----------

